# Electronic power steering and plow prep



## bensaintonge (Mar 15, 2015)

So for a few years now we have known about the electronic power steering system and how the stock electrical system can't handle most plows in addition to all the other electronics. For 2015 the all new F-150 offers a plow prep package that is available with the 5.0 V8, ALL the plow prep does is give you a button on dash that disables the following;

• 110V inverter.
• Fog lamps.
• Heated steering wheel.
• Heated front and rear seats.
• Massaging seats.

I find interesting because a lot of trucks don't have any of these features, one could venture to assume that any truck with the EPS system could handle a plow fine if these or similar features are left off (including 2011-2014 trucks).


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

One would/might think that


One would/might research that....


One would/might think the PCM/BCM's are different...

One would/might be the same....

One would/might not be the same


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You may want to read your owners manual.
It states in several places that mounting a plow will void parts of your warranty. (on some f150's)

SOWPLOWING
For F-150 snowplowing applications, Ford
recommends the F150 4X4 Regular Cab,
SuperCrew or SuperCab, equipped with
the 6.2L engine for *residential
snowplowing only.*
Do not use F-150 vehicles equipped with
the 3.5L, 3.7L or 5.0L engines for
snowplowing

The Total Accessory Reserve Capacity
(TARC) is on the lower right side of the
vehicle's Safety Compliance
Certification Label. This applies to
Ford-completed vehicles of
10,000.17 lb (4,536 kg)
GVWR or less.
This is the weight of
permanently-attached auxiliary
equipment, such as snowplow
frame-mounting hardware, that can
be added to the vehicle and satisfy
Ford compliance certification to
FMVSS. Exceeding this weight may
require the auxiliary equipment installer
additional safety certification
responsibility. The Front Accessory
Reserve Capacity (FARC) is for the
customer convenience.
•
Rear ballast weight behind the rear
axle may be required to prevent
exceeding the FGAWR, and provide
front-to-rear weight balance for proper
braking and steering


----------



## bensaintonge (Mar 15, 2015)

Whoa guys, first of all I do not own a F150 nor do I plan to buy one/plow with one, just getting info out there about the new plow prep. I just find it interesting that in the new trucks the only difference between plow prep and non plow prep is that button that turns off only a select few things (high end things that don't even come with most lower end trims) and a relay provision for the snowplow controls.

All this is in the 2015 owners manual that states you CAN plow with the 5.0 now;

"We recommend the four-wheel drive F-150
in XL, XLT or Lariat trim levels with the 5.0L
engine and snowplow option for residential
snowplowing only. We do not recommend
the F-150 with the automatic four-wheel
drive system for snowplowing."


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Read here.....
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2033687#post2033687


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2033855 said:


> One would/might think that
> 
> One would/might research that....
> 
> ...


Damn, just made coffee come out my nose.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

_"I just find it interesting that in the new trucks the only difference between plow prep and non plow prep is that button that turns off only a select few things (high end things that don't even come with most lower end trims) and a relay provision for the snowplow controls."_

As I recall, on the 6.0 liter Powerstroke equipped Super Duty trucks, the only thing the Plow Prep Package added was a different Fan Clutch.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Too Stroked;2034613 said:


> _"I just find it interesting that in the new trucks the only difference between plow prep and non plow prep is that button that turns off only a select few things (high end things that don't even come with most lower end trims) and a relay provision for the snowplow controls."_
> 
> As I recall, on the 6.0 liter Powerstroke equipped Super Duty trucks, the only thing the Plow Prep Package added was a different Fan Clutch.


Heavier front springs as well. Plow prep was not available on crew cab diesel either. I took the 5,200 lb front springs off of mine and installed 7,000 lb f550 springs and all is well.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Harleyjeff;2033923 said:


> Damn, just made coffee come out my nose.


Now you just did it to me, Jeff...ha


----------



## coolbreeze (Feb 23, 2021)

1olddogtwo said:


> Read here.....
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2033687#post2033687


I realize this is an old thread but I wanted to take a peek. Unfortunately it won't let me without admin privileges.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

coolbreeze said:


> I realize this is an old thread but I wanted to take a peek. Unfortunately it won't let me without admin privileges.


@Michael J. Donovan


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

coolbreeze said:


> I realize this is an old thread but I wanted to take a peek. Unfortunately it won't let me without admin privileges.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/whats-the-best-plow-for-a-2015-f-150.163096/post-2033687


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

cwren2472 said:


> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/whats-the-best-plow-for-a-2015-f-150.163096/post-2033687


thanks for posting the corrected link Thumbs Up


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> thanks for posting the corrected link Thumbs Up


Don't worry, I got your back, buddy


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> Don't worry, I got your back, buddy


What about Randall's?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> What about Randall's?


I've got everyone's back. I'm a bizzie guy.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> I've got everyone's back. I'm a bizzie guy.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

Cool breeze you can run a plow on a f150 no problem, even smaller trucks like Colorado and toyotas run them around here. On my DD f150 I run an 8' snoway, no issues, helper springs in front added


----------



## coolbreeze (Feb 23, 2021)

demetrios007 said:


> Cool breeze you can run a plow on a f150 no problem, even smaller trucks like Colorado and toyotas run them around here. On my DD f150 I run an 8' snoway, no issues, helper springs in front added


Thank you for sharing your experience, demetrios007. It's good to know people are able to do it without any problems.


----------



## 2017F150XLT (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm currently planning on having a Western Enforcer V-Plow installed on my 2017 F150 XLT, no slow prep package, but I'm not worried about it, there's absolutely no warranty to worry about losing.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Its worth noting that since this thread is now 6 years old, the available applications for the F150 have varied wildly between 2011 and 2018. What works fine on a later one may not work at all on an earlier one.


----------

